# Acute Hypoxic Respiratory Failure secondary to Fluid Overload-I am trying to



## kristyjohall@yahoo.com (Sep 1, 2015)

I am trying to determine if I should code the respiratory failure first or fluid overload.  The patient is being admitted to the hospital because of the respiratory failure.


----------



## krupadhruve (Sep 1, 2015)

*Acute hypoxic Respiratory Failure secondary to fluid Overload*

The respiratory failure is the condition established after study to be responsible for the hospital admission, hence it will be coded first or Principal Diagnosis.


----------

